# Need help identifying a walking stick I found in my basement.



## Avy (8 mo ago)

It belonged to my late great-grandfather. It's made of wood. There is a metal ball in the animal's mouth. That is all. 











The stick in question.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

welcome to the forum, Avy.
please provide close-up photos of the handle.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Avy and welcome to the forum. The cane appears to be home made. Was our Great Granddad a craftsmen? It is difficult to identify the wood in that picture. It appears the handle is 3/4 inch stock with what could be a 3/4 dowel stock as the shaft. But having his cane is a great keepsake!


----------



## Avy (8 mo ago)

I will add a zoomed in image when I get home


----------



## Avy (8 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> welcome to the forum, Avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Avy. It looks like the handle and staf are a high gread plywood, possibly a marine ply. The basic shape of the handle is called a "derby handle" with what appears a sharks head nose and brass callor. I would say it is a homemade cane. Possibly made by your Great Granddad or anther craftsman.


----------



## Avy (8 mo ago)

CV3 said:


> Hi Avy. It looks like the handle and staf are a high gread plywood, possibly a marine ply. The basic shape of the handle is called a "derby handle" with what appears a sharks head nose and brass callor. I would say it is a homemade cane. Possibly made by your Great Granddad or anther craftsman.


Thanks for info, it has been very helpful in my quest to identify this object. Thank you again!


----------

